# ...into a bar



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 7, 2006)

a blonde, a brunette, a readhead, a priest, a rabbi, a dog and a salesman walk into a bar.

the bartender says 'what is this, some kind of joke?'

then the blonde says 'i don't get it'


----------



## Carol (Nov 7, 2006)

Credit to MA-Caver for this one...

Two guys walk in to a bar.

The third guy...ducks.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 7, 2006)

A ham sandwich walks into a bar... bartender says "Hey! We don't serve food here!" 

A horse walks into a bar, bartender says "Why the long face?" 

A guy walks into a bar with a piece of asphalt under his arm... he says to the bartender, I'll have a beer and one for the road! 

A piece of string walks into a bar (don't ask HOW!!) and the bartender gets mad and stomps all over it and throws it out... the string walks back in all tattered... bartender says "Aren't you that string I threw outta here a few seconds ago?" The string says... "no I'm *afraid not*!" 

(ok ok... lame and old... :idunno: whaddya want?)


----------



## bw_ryukyukempo (Nov 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> A horse walks into a bar, bartender says "Why the long face?"


 
And the horse says, "It's my wife. Nag, Nag, Nag."

(sorry, couldn't resist)

bw


----------



## Drac (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the laugh Caver..


----------

